# Kettenführung am Switch



## Sw!tch (30. Oktober 2006)

Moin Jungs!

ich würde an mein Switch `05 gerne ne Kefü ranbasteln.
ich habe den rahmen inklusive einem race face evolve dh innenlager für nur ein kettenblatt und einer dmr elite speed guide gekauft.

die erste frage : welche kurbeln ( ein kettenblatt, 36 zähne) kann ich an das evolve lager montieren?

zweite: ist es möglich die kettenführung mit einem truvativ howitzer innenlager+ hussefelt oder holzfeller kurbel zu montieren?

danke!


----------



## Alesana (30. Oktober 2006)

1. jede isis kurbel außer den neuen truvativ kannste fahren
2. ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (30. Oktober 2006)




----------



## Sw!tch (30. Oktober 2006)

hach dankeschön 
auch für die schnelle antwort.


----------



## Alesana (1. November 2006)

bitte


----------

